# necked/naked



## aureliaweil

"all I did was lay around necked trying to keep cool"  i lieke to have the real meaning     for this sentence
thank you


----------



## Micia93

quel est le contexte STP ?


----------



## aureliaweil

With no electricity, all I did was lay around necked trying to keep cool.
I guess I could have taken some picture of me but I would not have anyway to post them too you. lol 

this is the entire quote


----------



## the-quality-man-4

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=necked
d'aprés ce que j'ai compris "tout ce que j'ai fait était de traîner nu(e) essayant de garder la situation cool"


----------



## Micia93

je pense qu'il s'agit d'une expression très imagée : "necked" comme s'il était étranglé, ficelé
mon essai :
"sans électricité, tout ce que j'ai fait a été de me recoucher, coïncé là, en essayant de rester calme" 
je suis embêtée avec "lay around" cependant ....


----------



## Micia93

the-quality-man-4 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=necked
> d'aprés ce que j'ai compris "tout ce que j'ai fait était de traîner nu(e) essayant de garder la situation cool"


 
tu confonds avec "naked" sans doute ?


----------



## the-quality-man-4

avez-vous vu la page?????(le link)


----------



## Micia93

the-quality-man-4 said:


> avez-vous vu la page?????(le link)


 
"to be clotheless with a lover" ?? it's "naked" then ???
I don't quite understand it in this context ....


----------



## the-quality-man-4

necked quand je suis avec mon girl friend.
mais naked ça peut être partout (dans la rue ,chez un medcin.... )je ne sais pas moi,mais d'une façon générale.


----------



## Micia93

the-quality-man-4 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=necked
> d'aprés ce que j'ai compris "tout ce que j'ai fait était de traîner nu(e) essayant de garder la situation cool"


 
donc on peut dire alors :
"tout ce que j'ai fait a été de rester à poil avec mon ami, en essayant de garder mon calme" ?
strange phrase though ...


----------



## the-quality-man-4

yes c'est ça.
c'est pas étrange mais plutot bien d'avoir des expressions qui font la différence.


----------



## Jinnifah

I've heard "naked" pronounced as "necked" before (it's pronounced the same, 2 syllables and all), it's kind of a colloquial way of saying it.


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Privé d'éléctricité, tout ce que j'ai fait c'est de m'allonger à poil en essayant de me maintenir au frais"..._ (sous-entendu pas de climatisation ?)


----------



## aureliaweil

ce que je comprends c est qu il est resté allonge nu....pourquoi dans ce cas ne pas avoir dit naked?  lequel est le plus familier des deux?
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=necked
en lisant cela on trouve a "necked" des tas d autres sens plus ou moins tordus!


----------



## the-quality-man-4

La premiere définition (42 pouce up et 13 down)ça aide a donner une aidée de la définition la plus juste,en plus d'aprés 
*Being clotheless, but with a lover - not to be confused with **naked*


aureliaweil said:


> "all I did was lay around necked trying to keep cool" i lieke to have the real meaning for this sentence
> thank you


Je vois que c'est la plus appropriée .


----------



## Micia93

le problème est qu'en français, il faut rajouter "avec mon amoureux / petit copain / mari ..." pour bien traduire l'idée


----------



## alisonp

I've seen _nekkid_ for "naked", usually by speakers of US English, quite frequently.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Micia93 said:


> le problème est qu'en français, il faut rajouter "avec mon amoureux / petit copain / mari ..." pour bien traduire l'idée


Ils ont créés cette expression qui tout simplement veut dire etre nu(e) avec son amoureux,et son cette définition j'aurais pas compris ça.et prendre (necked=naked )


----------



## LankaFool

"necked" or I think more commonly "nekked" is a messed up pronunciation that perhaps some people in the Southern U.S. use, but I think more commonly it is used when Americans are joking about (and therefore over-pronouncing words) the South. While Urban Dictionary seems to claim that it is only used when you are with a lover or about to make love, it essentially just means naked, and I think in this context it was supposed to just mean naked.


----------



## ambewela

it means 'naked' and only 'naked' no matter what urban dictionary says. LankaFool is right. it's just a silly way of pronouncing it.
i wouldn't trust that site for any genuine reference, it seems anyone can put something on there without it being checked.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

aureliaweil said:


> "all I did was lay around necked trying to keep cool" i lieke to have the real meaning for this sentence
> thank you


Mais Aureliaweil a posé(e) la question en sachant bien la déférence entre(necked/naked),elle a voulé savoir c'est quoi la déférence entre eux.


----------



## funnyhat

LankaFool said:


> "necked" or I think more commonly "nekked" is a messed up pronunciation that perhaps some people in the Southern U.S. use, but I think more commonly it is used when Americans are joking about (and therefore over-pronouncing words) the South. While Urban Dictionary seems to claim that it is only used when you are with a lover or about to make love, it essentially just means naked, and I think in this context it was supposed to just mean naked.


 
Does it really have a Southern connotation?  I always assumed it was a kind of hipster pronunciation.


----------



## Gargamelle

I agree with LankaFool and ambewela.  "Nekked" or "nekkid"  is US southern (most likely) dialect pronunciation used facetiously, and means "naked" ("nu").  

Naked and nekkid are pronounced differently; the vowel in the first syllable is what makes the difference.

"Neck" is an old slang word for "making out," "snogging" in Britsh, "peloter" in French; "necked," of course is the simple past, pronounced with one syllable: "nekt"  "To neck" dates from the 1920s, but people were still using it in the 1950s.  (According to my dad; I'm not old enough to remember the 1950s).

Gargamelle


----------



## Cath.S.

_En costume d'Adam / d'Ève_ peut être employé avec humour.


----------



## LankaFool

funnyhat said:


> Does it really have a Southern connotation?  I always assumed it was a kind of hipster pronunciation.




I've always heard it in jokes about the South and/or rednecks.


----------



## rocknroll52

I would agree it is a Southern or "redneck" usage like "he was buck nekkid" or "nekkid as the day he was born"


----------



## scotty1418

It's been pretty much cleared up now.

"Necking" (to neck) is an antiquated verb for kissing
Naked and Neck'ed are the same think.

The spelling of 'Necked' is different to account for the mostly southern accent.


----------



## Already-Seen

Nekkid is used a lot in a facetious way too. 

From the Urban Dictionary:


> Nekkid is not simply being without clothing--It means you are gettin' nekkid for mischevious purposes.


----------



## Gargamelle

scotty1418 said:


> It's been pretty much cleared up now.
> 
> "Necking" (to neck) is an antiquated verb for kissing
> Naked and Neck'ed are the same think.


 

...except that the dialect word for "naked" is spelled "nekkid" or "nekked"...no "c"

G


----------



## Gargamelle

Already-Seen said:


> Nekkid is used a lot in a facetious way too.
> 
> From the Urban Dictionary:


 

....we've already established that the Urban Dictionary isn't accurate in this case.

G


----------



## Already-Seen

I knew somebody would comment on the source. (I personally love the Urban Dictionary, not always accurate, full of typos but still a great source on slang as used by Natives, esp. younger ones). 
I posted the link because I've heard that explanation before (naked = naked; nekkid = naked + naughty). I've seen that word discussed on another forum before, a forum that didn't have anything to do with linguistics or translation, and the same argument was made (by Natives) that there was something "naughty" about to happen when you're nekkid vs. naked. I think the word has been taken over (by the younger generation) and is no longer associated with the South.


----------



## Cath.S.

Plus jeune, et nettement moins biblique : _à oilp_ !


----------



## Gargamelle

In the context given, it simply means "naked" (without clothing)...because the person is trying to keep cool on a hot night.  Keep cool in the literal sense, "ne pas avoir trop chaud."  If you're about to get naughty, you're going to avoir chaud!

G


----------



## Already-Seen

Oui, c'est ça, _à oilp !_ ou _à oilpé ! _


----------



## Already-Seen

Gargamelle said:


> In the context given, it simply means "naked" (without clothing)...because the person is trying to keep cool on a hot night. Keep cool in the literal sense, "ne pas avoir trop chaud." If you're about to get naughty, you're going to avoir chaud!
> 
> G


My post was not directed at the initial post but at several posts saying nekkid was used by "hicks". I agree with you that the person is naked to keep cool (since the power is off, there is no AC).


----------



## rocknroll52

I think that may really depend on the part of the country where you live.  In the Northeast where I live we do not say "get nekkid" although the term "get naked" is used


----------



## Already-Seen

... or generational.  ?


----------



## rocknroll52

since you found it in the "urban" dictionary it is more likely a black urban usage of the word


----------



## Already-Seen

rocknroll52 said:


> since you found it in the "urban" dictionary it is more likely a black urban usage of the word


 

Would the wiktionary (I know, I know, part of the wiki family, not the most reliable source out there...) be more appropriate to you?


> nekkid : (Internet slang) Alternate spelling of naked.


They call it "Internet slang" rather than "hick-speak" or "ebonics".


----------



## rocknroll52

I'm not sure what you mean ...but I what I meant was that when you are looking at the "urban dictionary" website that is a place where you will find black/african american slang words

since you found "nekkid" there I think it is safe to assume it is has current usage as black/african american slang


----------



## Cath.S.

rocknroll52 said:
			
		

> when you are looking at the "urban dictionary" website that is a place where you will find black/african american slang words


Sure, you do find a fair amount of those, alongside many slang words with no ethnic specificity.


----------



## wildan1

nekkid (pr.: NEK id) (that's the way I always have seen it spelled in AE) came from Southern dialect, but is far from limited to speakers of it nowadays. It's slang, often used even by young children, and equivalent to _à poil. _Intensifier is _buck_: _buck nekkid._

The sexual innuendo is confirmed by the verb _get: Hey baby, let's get nekkid_.

_naked_ (NAYkid) _- nu_ 

_necked _(NEKT) - rien à voir avec cette discussion. _to neck -_ _Se bécotter en amoureux (vieillot)_


----------



## Syracuse scott

aureliaweil said:


> "all I did was lay around necked trying to keep cool"  i lieke to have the real meaning     for this sentence
> thank you


necked is a southern USA pronunciation of naked.


----------

